# Game 64: Heat @ Bucks (3/15 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 15, 2013 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough, tough game. We always struggle against the Bucks. Especially up there of late.

First time facing them since Skiles left. We'll see if there is any difference there since his teams always played well against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Worth noting that MIL is playing very differently since Skiles left, giving up "by far" the league's most shots at the rim per game in the stretch, despite the presence of Sanders.

Hopefully our guys use the added motivation of their recent success against us.

EDIT: More on that...


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's get 21! Hopefully LBJ is back to regular form in this one, just because it's so much more fun to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron usually puts up big numbers in that building.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't have a good feeling about this one.

Saying that, I didn't have a good feeling about the Pacers one, and we won by 14.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick: 8:30 EST start. RT @GeryWoelfel: Marquis Daniels expected to start for Bucks vs Heat with Mbah a Moute out.


LRMAM has always been a defensive issue for us, though Daniels has given us some problems too.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a dream that we lost this game.

Hope I was wrong.

with that said, LETSGOHEAT!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's gonna be a hard game cuz Monta Ellis have it all.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be looking at our first round opponent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Monta hasn't exactly had it all in previous matchups this year. Let's hope that trend continues.

Hasn't been mentioned that they've added a gnat to their guard rotation in Redick. He has the necessary skillset to aggravate us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade is seeing stars right now. Hope he just got his bell rung a little, and its nothing more serious like a concussion.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How is that not a foul?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Welp. At least the refs are consistently not calling contact on our drives. Wade down after Sanders clearly fouls him on the block.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm constantly surprised by how awful NBA refs are. You'd think I would be past being surprised at this point.

How does Larry Sanders jump and throw his ass into Wade's face with a baseline ref right there and it doesn't get called?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: spin and slam


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ilyasova looks really good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marquise Daniels is that guy tonight


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Adam said:


> I'm constantly surprised by how awful NBA refs are. You'd think I would be past being surprised at this point.
> 
> How does Larry Sanders jump and throw his ass into Wade's face with a baseline ref right there and it doesn't get called?


The block was clean as hell, and the contact was incidental well after the shot was taken


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-26 after 1

Hope Wade is alright.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, not feeling good about this one. These guys are out there treating this game like it's their Super Bowl. If we keep this streak going we're gonna have random scrubs like Marquis Daniels trying to earn their next major contract against us in every game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> The block was clean as hell, and the contact was incidental well after the shot was taken


Intent doesn't matter if it's a foul. He ran through his face with his ass. It should have been called.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So I guess we don't get an update on Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> He ran through his face with his ass.


:laugh: not something you read everyday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

great play by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: 

Oh my!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not liking us getting destroyed on our D boards with Bird in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that, Cole?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Norris Cole hit the wall sometime soon after the season started once again. He still doesn't have the physique to last a full NBA season. He's been making some weird turnovers lately.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Watch out guys the Sparrow beat the Eagle and.. Lebron does that to everyone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news on Wade


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Dwyane Wade (neck strain) is expected to return to tonight's #HEATgame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Reddick WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every game an opponent hits a 3 from Japan.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's gotta learn to take floaters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting destroyed on the glass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio and Cole's turnovers really worry me. Wish we'd picked up a reliable 3rd PG.

We're getting absolutely murdered on our defensive glass. Teams worry about us in transition, so that shouldn't happen as much as it does.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Looks like everyone was right to fear the Bucks. They really play us well. This is gonna be the hardest game of the streak.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damnit, is this gonna be the game where Haslem turns back into a pumpkin?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with back to back J's. 13 in the half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice dribble drive by Chalmers and another bucket for Bosh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh is just on ****ing fire. Never seen a guy hit the mid range so well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh's J is getting back to where it started the season.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I don't wanna play the bucks first round. Too annoying.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That steal by Bosh...ohmagawd so sexy.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron loves this arena.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio got arm for sure.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The refs err in our favor. That was lucky not to be called a foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad defensive breakdown at the end

51-42 at the half

Gotta rebound much, much better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way too easy for Ellis. Saw that coming.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just want to point out that Larry Sanders was the 15th pick in the draft. Right around where we would have picked if Philly had been the 8th seed. **** you Bynum.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol @ Bucks broadcasters. I hate these teams with such biased commentary.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

In the words of Aubrey Plaza: Bosh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

come on lebron make those!

Edit: oh didnt even count continuation


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is cooking with the J.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

These Bucks announcers are incredibly lame. Its so bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Mario2Wade


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Chalmerss great play


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice fastbreak with the Wade dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh is on fire.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is going Space Jam on the Bucks.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh is getting an A+ tonight if he keeps this up


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh not even hitting rim right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333 and the foul

WOW


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

OMFG BOSH!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BOSH FOR 4!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron clearly fouled on that dunk attempt.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron mannnnnnnn

That replay...yeah he was fouled...**** they never call anything on him. Refs hate Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Wade...

As soon as we start to separate.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This crew is not very good. We've had some bad calls go in our favor and some go against us, and these guys just aren't calling a good game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We steadily fail to resemble an NBA team on the defensive boards. This is awful.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

oh wow they refs called a foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade could've dumped that off after Sanders rotated. Good thing he drew the foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WoW!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice finish by Wade.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow Wade taking it back to 06


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's getting passive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Bucks are just looking for the foul on every shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Again, 14 pt lead and we go full tard. So predictable.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Why didn't LeBron get an assist for that pass to Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

birdman and1

nice drive and pass by Ray


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BIRDMAN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every now and then Ray justifies driving the ball. Bird + 1.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron's Vision is ridiculous


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is playing really great now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice little burst here to get some space going into the fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-68 after 3

Great end to the quarter after the Bucks had cut the lead to 8.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marquis Daniels sauntered to the bench with the grace of a 100 year old man. I don't think he has any gas left in the tank for the 4th.

Great defense by Cole. Jennings almost made that and that would have been really cruel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need to be careful here. This is where Jennings often goes nuts.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chris Bosh's defense all night on Jennings has been a thing of beauty. He's killing it on defense as much as he is on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron, in and Wade out to start 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bucks will be in the bonus early. Getting calls every drive now. Long quarter ahead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They want a foul or are fishing for a call on every damn play on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn...a lot of empty possessions with LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful start to the 4th. Let them right back in right away.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We can't handle leads. Just crumble. LeBron's been great, but nothing but awful decisions this quarter.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

what just happened


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

huge basket


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wow thank god batty boy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Woooooo! Some separation finally!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 3333

Heat go back up 14. Wade picking the D apart in this run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COL3 FIR3

We just needed to sit that LeBron scrub to get some points up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole 3333
> 
> Heat go back up 14. Wade picking the D apart in this run.


:yes:

In all seriousness, it seems Wade is having an easier time with this D than LeBron.

So far, in 13 games with data, SportsVU cameras have shown that Wade drives way more often than James, but LeBron is much more accurate when he does. Interesting thing to keep track of. I think LeBron's drives will go back up in the playoffs. Post-ups too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Helps that Reddick was on him. Gotta keep going to him if they keep that up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Battier


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Ilyasova doing great for Bucks. 24 points and 16 rebounds.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else notice that somebody in the crowd blew a whistle and Wade stopped shooting cuz he thought there was a call? Lame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 18 on 7-15

Needs 1 made FG to extend his 20/50% streak and surpass Jordan's mark.

Sanders ejected again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sanders is a hot-head, huh?

We taketh thy record, MIL...Kareem...Oscar.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These como-forwards tear us up. Thaddeus Young and now Ilyasova.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Sanders is a hot-head, huh?
> 
> We taketh thy record, MIL...Kareem...Oscar.


Probably starts with the coach. They've been complaining all game long over everything. It's been kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk!

If he doesnt shoot and miss again, he'll break Jordan's mark.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't shoot Wade!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watch it be a thing like what happened to LeBron where he loses his streak on some shot clock running down bullshit shot lol.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Noooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just pulled a Lebron. ****ed up his record on an unnecessary shot :laugh:

Heat win 107-84

21 in a row

big 3 were great. D was great throughout.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

At least it shows that they aren't playing for these records. They're happening in the natural course of the game. It's probably best this way, you don't mix your priorities.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whatever, tied with Jordan ain't bad. :whoknows:

The more, important streak lives on. Going for the tie of the modern record in Toronto.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just video bombed Bosh doing the robot. Bosh then broke out the robot as well :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick robot bomb by MBP.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Maybe Wade didn't know the stats.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This probably deserves a place in here:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

did someone record that interview?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we had a 7 game streak going into the AS break, and came back and separately tied our franchise-long record of 14.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

21 in a row im not satisfied I want 34.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

_YOU GET A THUMBS UP! AND YOU GET A THUMBS UP! AND YOU GET A THUMBS UP!_

- Larry "Oprah" Sanders



Missed it, but apparently he did the same thing tonight. You know you've arrived when you've created your own ejection dance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, did it as he was walking into the tunnel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade should send Scott Skiles a monthly check to stay out of the league.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized we have the homecoming triple-step coming up (TOR-BOS-CLE). The streak began on Super Bowl Sunday in Toronto, and we'll try to extend it this Sunday in Toronto.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With the Pacers loss to the Lakers, the Heat now have a 10.5 game lead in the East.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Since the infamous "benching" in Utah, Heat are 26-2.


Wade's numbers have also sky rocketed since that game. Not a coincidence.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> Miami's average scoring margin in 21 straight wins: +11.4. Houston's average scoring margin in 22 straight wins in '07-'08: +12.3.


So weird the numbers that nondescript team put up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Just realized we have the homecoming triple-step coming up (TOR-BOS-CLE). The streak began on Super Bowl Sunday in Toronto, and we'll try to extend it this Sunday in Toronto.


All the players talked about how great of a bonding session that night was in Toronto while watching the super bowl. Havent lost since.

41 days without a loss.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

just saw it, pretty funny...funnier when bosh was like "cuz im ice cold" :stare:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here it is for those that missed it






Sun Sports again ****ing it up with the change of cameras.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized it'll be 4 straight last home buildings for our 4 stars if you count Bradley Center for Wade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What was the infamous night in Utah?

Wade was benched the whole 4th?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did Bosh just nail 2 high fives in a row?

HE'S ON FIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Wen (Sep 26, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Here it is for those that missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this s why i like this team!!!!!
great Team Climates ,this s all a good team need .


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dev I missed the game, but great to see another win. This is some streak we are on. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade
> Just seen the "hit and fall" on film... S/O to Larry Sanders for coming back and checking on me. #madrespect #sportsmanship





> Way of WADE ‏@DwyaneWade
> Seriously the scariest moment in my basketball career so far. God is good. I should have had a concussion or something #iwalkwithangels


He definitely got lucky. Didnt look that bad until I saw the close up of it on ESPN.


Dee-Zy said:


> What was the infamous night in Utah?
> 
> Wade was benched the whole 4th?


Heat were down big entering the 4th. The lineup that was in to begin the 4th got them back in the game and Spo decided to stay with that lineup for the entire quarter, so Wade didn't play in the 4th.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He definitely got lucky. Didnt look that bad until I saw the close up of it on ESPN.
> 
> 
> Heat were down big entering the 4th. The lineup that was in to begin the 4th got them back in the game and Spo decided to stay with that lineup for the entire quarter, so Wade didn't play in the 4th.



Is there a video of that hit and fall?

I missed the first half and don't remember that from the second?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Dee-Zy said:


> Is there a video of that hit and fall?
> 
> I missed the first half and don't remember that from the second?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZHQmJoVJH4


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

video removed by user :/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> video removed by user :/


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn

Thanks for the share.


----------

